# Security in Cairo



## Mantas (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello guys and girls,
In a week's time I'm moving from UK to Egypt. I'll stay there anywhere from a few months to a year, depends on a lot of things. I wanted to ask regarding the security situation. Now I have lived in Cairo for a year in 2012/2013 so I know the score. A lot depends on where you hang out, the people you hang out with and how you carry yourself on the streets. Egypt, in the last years has never been a safe and stable country, however, this time, I hear from my own friends living in Cairo that for the first time, they are concerned with their safety. There were cases of police extorting money from foreign students, an increase of violence on the streets and other related chaos. Now I want to ask expats living in Cairo, how safe do you feel these days ? Thanks in advance for your replies. This is very important.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you live in an expat area like Old Maadi/Maadi Degla ect... you will have no problems.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I certainly do not do the things I used to.. I would never walk home alone at night but it is bag snatching that has me worried as there is a lot of mugging going on, also house burglaries are on the increase.. never rent a ground floor apartment. I have never heard of the police trying to exhort money from foreigners I feel safe but then I am careful I do not go to hotspots etc


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That's a great point Maiden. Since the economy is generally getting worse, inflation and unemployment on the rise, petty and opportunistic crime is definitely more of a problem than it used to be. As an expat, keep a low profile, don't flash money around, keep to the main streets, and definitely don't attend political gatherings. That said, the majority of people welcoming of foreigners. 

I wouldn't say Cairo is any more dangerous than many other Middle East cities, but one has to be aware of their surroundings and keep up-to-date with the ever changing situation.


----------



## Mantas (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. What's your opinion on Dokki and Agouza areas ? That's where I lived, and it's where I intend to come to as well. When I lived there three years ago, it was perfectly fine, I had no issues at all. Have you heard or know anything negative about it ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mantas said:


> Thanks for the info guys. What's your opinion on Dokki and Agouza areas ? That's where I lived, and it's where I intend to come to as well. When I lived there three years ago, it was perfectly fine, I had no issues at all. Have you heard or know anything negative about it ?


I live in Agouza just by the police station.. I have no issues with living here but everyone knows me.. the other evening I and a friend was out walking my little dogs when a youth came over and tried to scare my dog, I chased him screaming I would kill him, ( I am becoming Egyptian) I could not catch him but the street pasha and a policeman did and gave him a clout, the policeman came to ask me if I was ok, he knew my name but I don't know him. Also locals who shout out my name, before I would just nod but now I shout out their name saying hello and waving.. I do this so that people who don't live in the area know that I am known to the local population and I am not a stranger and ripe for a mugging.


----------



## Mantas (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks MaidenScotland, some good info here. I guess I just have a very vivid imagination, and once I heard a few stories I start imagining a civil war like scenario. I'm sure given I act responsibly, don't go to dodgy areas and don't hang around some dubious crowds, everything's going to be fine.


----------



## DASHFLASH (Apr 3, 2016)

The last post in this thread was June 2015, has the situation changed much since then?


----------



## bharman (Nov 24, 2011)

Security and stability is much better than 2012-2013 , dont worry then , I have 2 daughters 10 and 13 living in Maadi ,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DASHFLASH said:


> The last post in this thread was June 2015, has the situation changed much since then?



Egypt is a safe as any western country.. the army is well equipped and trained and is out there keeping the country safe.. 
I have no hesitation about being here..


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

DASHFLASH said:


> The last post in this thread was June 2015, has the situation changed much since then?


Eh? I think you are looking at something else and not the date of the post.

I was in Egypt about a month ago as I am buying a new apartment in Alexandria having previously bought there 14 years ago. I have no major concerns, but then I never walked around anywhere in Egypt at night on my own. Egyptians advise me to be cautious for personal security but it feels the same as ever (been visiting Egypt regularly since 2000)


----------



## Mantas (Jun 7, 2015)

So I've been here for three months and have to say it's perfectly fine. Not once did I encounter any dangerous situations.


----------

